# retrofitting unimount onto new style 04 f150



## Mattsautobody (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey guys, this is my first post on here.... I've always had western plows, my uncle has a turd meyer plow that's always broke, thus reaffirming my brand loyalty. ANYWAYS... I have an '04 F-150, my buddy already sold me a uni-mount with nine pin set up from his 83 f150. I know that they quit making them before my model truck (04-08) I've reviewed the installation manuals for all the fords 1980 and up, I noticed that the 97-03 f-150 mount looks like it will work, the frame ends look almost identical... has anyone done this before? would the wiring also be the same?? I'd like to know if it's gonna be work the $600 bucks for a new mount fitting the 97-03 or the ultra mount kit with the uni-mount adapter or should i just fab it from scratch with the 80's bracket I have?? Thanks guys!


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

No, I have not done what you are trying to do before, but on my previous F-150(2006) I took a unimount from a 2000 Super Duty and modified it to fit. It just depends on how comfortable you are with fabrication and drilling your frame. Make sure you find some flat areas on the frame and attach it in four locations. Get yourself a good 1/2" bit and start drillin'. The wiring you have will work for the controls, but will not plug right into the headlights.


----------



## Mattsautobody (Dec 14, 2009)

thats what i thought... i thought the 2003 150 mount looked close...


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I just saw a photo of a newer 150 with a uni-mount on it look on the last page or 2 of the truck pictures thread or search.


----------

